# Nos forces ne font qu'une nous voilà réunis.



## GaiaCincia

Buondì! Eccomi qua con una nuova canzone da tradurre e una frase oscura 


> Pour 			célébrer la gloire de nos fiers Parisiens
> Je chante leur 			victoire qui brisa nos liens ;
> Leur active prudence a mis 			en décadenc'
> Nos secrets ennemis pour la cause commune*
> Nos 			forces ne font qu'une nous voilà réunis.*



A una rapida consultazione di google   questa locuzione sembra significare che *da tante forze se n'è creata una sola*, ma non riesco a inserirla decentemente nel verso tradotto.
Più o meno può suonare così?


> I nostri segreti nemici per la causa comune
> Rendono compatte le nostre forze così riunite



Vi auguro un buon inizio di settimana!!!


----------



## matoupaschat

A pelle, direi piuttosto:
I nostri segreti nemici nella causa comune*: *(puntini miei solo per far capire meglio)
In una sola forza ci ritroviamo riuniti (bisognerebbe trovare la rima e un piede supplementare, mi fido di te)  
Ciao, Cincia, cantamela!
Attenta al gatto!
Matou


----------



## GaiaCincia

Dici che questa strofa è incompleta? Strano, ho controllato in giro e sembra finire così...Grazie!
Lascio anche il link alla canzone completa, in caso possa tornare utile a qualcuno! Link


----------



## matoupaschat

No, era soltanto una battuta mia sul gatto (matou=chat) e la cincia!


----------



## GaiaCincia

Ah! ^_____^
(allora non mangiarmi se pongo troppe domante )


----------

